# pixxster



## smithe (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever used  www.pixxster.com in the past ? Just read about them in another forum , and so I checked out the web site . I signed up as a new customer and have checked out their products and prices . The prices are good , the product selection is a little lite . They offer photo books , cards , calendars , coffee table books and the like .You don't have any software to install , everything is built online and then you can save it or share it with others , so that's kind of nice .  I suspect they are a fairly recent start up , but maybe they are worth a shot . 
So if anyone has experience with them let me know . I might just try them any how , rather not do business with the big guys if I can help it .
if you want to check them out for yourself here's where they are at    http://www.pixxster.com/products.html


Thanks for any help


----------

